# Videos: Preparing for or showing in Novice OB



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Great idea for a thread! I'll definitely be contributing. 

Nice tight turns by Towhee. I now see that as something that we need to work on.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Lovely fast sits. Great idea for a thread!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been told and have observed in training that missing the first sit is a very common problem. We're working on it with mixed success.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My instructor (who is also a judge) says that the reason why people miss that first sit is because focus is not completely there when the team enters the ring and goes to the starting point. 

I kinda think too that a lot of people do not focus on all of the footwork they need to do to cue the dog the sit is coming. If you are nervous, you are more likely to stop vs taking that extra 1.5 steps to give the dog a notion that a sit is coming. 

That's the biggest difference between Danny and Jacks - with Danny I lived in holy fear of missing that first sit, because he was always forging ahead of me. He was a LOT of dog for me. With Jacks I really can't say I worried at all about the heeling other than the 1-3 points we lost to the figure 8 each time.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Megora said:


> My instructor (who is also a judge) says that the reason why people miss that first sit is because focus is not completely there when the team enters the ring and goes to the starting point.
> 
> I kinda think too that a lot of people do not focus on all of the footwork they need to do to cue the dog the sit is coming. If you are nervous, you are more likely to stop vs taking that extra 1.5 steps to give the dog a notion that a sit is coming.


Our trainer has said pretty much the same. The dog isn't really sure yet what it's doing at the first halt. She's suggested trying to get the dog focused and working upon entering the ring.

I'm one of the ones that tends to stop abruptly on a halt rather than "gliding gracefully to a halt".


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cute! What's all that white stuff? You're good about staying in the frame.
I would say be less obvious on getting the treats out of your pocket, in your hand and in position while the dog is in heel position. It's one thing if she's standing in front of you or laying down "relax/settle" and you prepare yourself but I think the cue of you getting the food out and arranging it in your hand is way too big of a clue in to the dog, and it will never ever happen in the ring. 

I'll have to get a video of Slater this week maybe.
His heeling is pretty super although I really need to work on halts. I hate to do them I think they are a downer LOL 
Fronts are always a work in progress, they are either too slow or too far away for my liking. 
He can heel for long periods of time without breaking for praise/treat/toy, but I have yet to chain any of the other exercises together without toy feedback (he trains mainly for tug toy, not food).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Heck, you should have seen the yard just a week ago! Or a few weeks ago when we had feet of the white stuff! 

My instructors advocate an immediate stop - they have been nailed for not stopping immediately at big events, so we use a slight knee/foot lift to signal a sit. It might be regional though since I have noticed the glide used in other areas (I was originally taught the glide & halt).Towhee also missed the first sit off lead <sigh>. eta: I wonder if my set-ups are not straight? that might result in butt out halts.

The slowness of the food  Grins - that is deliberate on my part since Ms Towhee's biggest issue is impulse control. If she can keep still while I am transferring treats, she has a shot of sitting still while a judge chats as they tend to do. Which reminds me I have to start asking friends and 'judges' to chat LOL You know where the judge thinks they are putting you at ease but are really building up the tension?

ETA: I will also need to record some tugging action for training breaks - that girl is an insane tugger!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> My instructors advocate an immediate stop - they have been nailed for not stopping immediately at big events, so we use a slight knee/foot lift to signal a sit. It might be regional though since I have noticed the glide used in other areas (I was originally taught the glide & halt).Towhee also missed the first sit off lead <sigh>.


The slow knee bend and then planted foot = the 1/2 step beyond the one step. 

How many points would you lose for the 1.5 steps vs failed sit?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A failed sit should be 3-5 points. Slow sit/halt and crooked sit would be 1/2 to 2 1/2 points depending on the degree. I think both the 1st crooked sits for Ms Towhee (on leash and then again off leash) would probably be a full point apiece, possibly 1/2 point since she was not forged or lagged but her butt was definitely wide.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> My instructor (who is also a judge) says that the reason why people miss that first sit is because focus is not completely there when the team enters the ring and goes to the starting point.
> 
> I kinda think too that a lot of people do not focus on all of the footwork they need to do to cue the dog the sit is coming. If you are nervous, you are more likely to stop vs taking that extra 1.5 steps to give the dog a notion that a sit is coming.
> 
> .


I don't take extra steps on either of my dogs. They have to pay closer attention. jmho...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> I don't take extra steps on either of my dogs. They have to pay closer attention. jmho...


We do practice FAST sits at both clubs I train at, and my dogs definitely can stop on a dime - even (or especially the puppy who has better sits than Jacks who sometimes sits forged because he didn't plop his butt down fast enough). In fact, the one instructor will have a stop on a dime mid-fast pace. Which Jacks can do even full gallop as he does. 

But if the judges do not take points off for you taking an allowed 1 step, slow knee bend unbend foot plant and it helps your dog (basically finishing your stride).... why not do that if your dog has problems getting that first halt or if you are concerned about it at all? :uhoh: 

Even if it came to showing to a judge who takes points off when the handler doesn't stop immediately, I would take the .5-2 point deduction over a possible 5 point deduction for failure to sit.  Even more so since dogs are always learning what they can get away with in the ring and the no-sit halt could become a habit.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Megora said:


> We do practice FAST sits at both clubs I train at, and my dogs definitely can stop on a dime - even (or especially the puppy who has better sits than Jacks who sometimes sits forged because he didn't plop his butt down fast enough). In fact, the one instructor will have a stop on a dime mid-fast pace. Which Jacks can do even full gallop as he does.
> 
> But if the judges do not take points off for you taking an allowed 1 step, slow knee bend unbend foot plant and it helps your dog (basically finishing your stride).... why not do that if your dog has problems getting that first halt or if you are concerned about it at all? :uhoh:
> 
> Even if it came to showing to a judge who takes points off when the handler doesn't stop immediately, I would take the .5-2 point deduction over a possible 5 point deduction for failure to sit.  Even more so since dogs are always learning what they can get away with in the ring and the no-sit halt could become a habit.


If you can be consistent every time.. go for it.. but the dogs I see time after time not sitting on the 1st sit are handlers that can't get the footwork together for that 1st sit... and it happens to them alot.. 
I tend to be nervous and it takes me awhile to get my head in the game..so I know I would screw something up.. Titan has had a couple no sits but those were all on go outs..(knock on wood) never on heeling..I guess I can't juggle all the things to remember and watch my dog and the pattern.. easier to just do what the judge says when the judge says..Titan knows when we stop he sits... unless... my hand is in his face..lol! . just my take on it..


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm new at this, but I thought it was stopping, rather than the footwork the signals that it's time to sit. Having said that, we worked on the 1 1/2 step halts in class a couple weeks ago. If Bella is paying attention, she sits immediately. If her eyes are wandering, she sits late regardless. That does tend to be more likely to happen on the first sit.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh - definitely consistency is a huge issue.  

With me and Danny - I had the habit of correcting his sits (leash tug up, good sit) without correcting the problem (before entering my first show, I should have had several months under my belt between the show date and the last time I had to fix a sit). We never proofed for the chance that I'd mess up and stop on a dime vs gliding to a stop. So in the 4 shows that I did with him, I was nonstop worried about him not sitting on the halt. It happened in the first show (everything BAD that could happen happened, including me going into the ring _both times_ chomping away at bubblegum, and the judge made me spit the gum out twice).  The following shows were thankfully better.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The first sit is really important since the judges will really look at each later sit if the dog nails the very first one. They not only ‘sharpen their pencil’ but will usually do the walk around when in doubt of a sit rather than looking not so close and perhaps giving a half point deduction – so I need to really work on that first sit since yes, Ms Towhee would also be distracted by the judge moving into position and speaking close to her. This generally would happen more at the beginning of any heeling pattern (not the Figure 8 since judge is opposite) than anywhere else while in the ring.
And since she already frequently misses that first sit, I really need to spend some time with it J Videos can be soooo helpful LOL


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Here's a short video of our front/finish training this morning. The trainer told me it was time to transition from two hands together with a treat, on fronts, to hands at the side, so that is the objective this week. So far, so good. 

We actually did this for about 10 minutes running all over the house, but for logistical reasons, we stayed in a small area for the part I recorded. I call her from all angles, different rooms, etc.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice  I was going to caution you about not building your hop into the front cue, but the ending shows she can do the front without the hop LOL

Nice tight wrap on the finishes.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Very nice  I was going to caution you about not building your hop into the front cue, but the ending shows she can do the front without the hop LOL
> 
> Nice tight wrap on the finishes.


I see what you mean. I also do lots of them in the park (while she's just wandering and sniffing) without a hop, and also as part of the treat toss game, where I'm stationary. I don't think that will be a problem. 

The biggest issue of late is that she tends to come in too fast. The last two weeks in class, her left paw touched my right foot because she was a little too close. My understanding is that speed is good, but maybe too much of a good thing at this point? I don't want to discourage speed, just want her to slow down in time for a more controlled front.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Chances are Bella will stop a bit further in a trial situation, but you can wiggle your toes in training if she steps on your feet 

I was curious at how you were standing and just looked up the regs - I was taught feet together for the recall. Since all my instructors through the years taught the feet together for recall I always just thought it was 'written' - it is NOT!! Hee hee I love it


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Chances are Bella will stop a bit further in a trial situation, but you can wiggle your toes in training if she steps on your feet
> 
> I was curious at how you were standing and just looked up the regs - I was taught feet together for the recall. Since all my instructors through the years taught the feet together for recall I always just thought it was 'written' - it is NOT!! Hee hee I love it


When I remember to, I typically have my feet together, or close to it. This morning, I was jumping all over the place and didn't even think about it. I was thinking about hands to the side, and her focusing on my face. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> . . . I was curious at how you were standing and just looked up the regs - I was taught feet together for the recall. Since all my instructors through the years taught the feet together for recall I always just thought it was 'written' - it is NOT!! Hee hee I love it


I'm trying to remember . . . isn't feet together for the recall and somewhat apart for the stays another aid in cueing the dog to which exercise they're doing?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, traditionally feet together = FRONT, feet spread = STAY but since the rules do state your hands must be hanging naturally at your side for recalls, crossing your arms in front or clasping them behind your back are also ways to cue differently.

I have wondered from time to time if standing with my feet slightly apart might be okay since the tossing a toy/treat through my legs on recalls is one of my favorite recall games but that does require my legs spreading apart at some point  And the feet spreading usually result in a burst of speed LOL


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Yes, traditionally feet together = FRONT, feet spread = STAY but since the rules do state your hands must be hanging naturally at your side for recalls, crossing your arms in front or clasping them behind your back are also ways to cue differently.
> 
> I have wondered from time to time if standing with my feet slightly apart might be okay since the tossing a toy/treat through my legs on recalls is one of my favorite recall games but that does require my legs spreading apart at some point  And the feet spreading usually result in a burst of speed LOL


In most of the videos I've watched, including those of my trainer, feet are definitely together on recalls. I've never known the reason why, but it makes more sense now, if it truly is a legal signal to your dog as to what the exercise is.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella off-leash figure 8. 

Other than a little too much separation on one of the inside corners, it wasn't too bad! Huge improvement as of late.

Anyone notice something I may be doing wrong with footwork, etc.?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice!! I couldn't really tell (I watched several times) without slowing the video down but thought you might have stepped away from her on that inside turn or she may have gone into 'auto pilot' mode - what my instructors have me do is switch things up so my dogs do not go into auto pilot on the Figure 8. Throw in some straightaways after a post, do about turns, circle a post more than once etc.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Very nice!! I couldn't really tell (I watched several times) without slowing the video down but thought you might have stepped away from her on that inside turn or she may have gone into 'auto pilot' mode - what my instructors have me do is switch things up so my dogs do not go into auto pilot on the Figure 8. Throw in some straightaways after a post, do about turns, circle a post more than once etc.


Thanks. Prior to taking the leash off, I did mix it up a little...circled a post twice, made a big circle around both posts, etc., but I need to do more of that. I definitely think she anticipated the turn. Previously, the main issue was lagging on outside turns. Now that we have that squared away for the most part, we need more work on the inside turns. Overall, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Great video, LOVED the captions!
Sunrise, I was wondering if you would be showing this w/e but I guess not.
We went to club nite Weds and practiced everything .. no video tho ..
Will have to be careful about the footwork, nerves, and paying attention.
We're goin for the green


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, I have not entered any obedience trials yet ,, possibly in June. Green is good 

Agility yes  Moved Towhee to Regular classes and spelled her call name 2E, rather than Towhee LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Nairb - I didn't really see much to nitpic about that figure-8 except for a slight wide on the first inner circle. I love her drive around the outer circle - very nice<:


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Recall, front and finish.

She leaned into me after the finish to try to get closer to the treat, but otherwise, I'm pleased with it.


----------

